

James Harrison rejects sons' participation trophies - x43b
http://www.msn.com/en-us/sports/nfl/james-harrison-rejects-sons-participation-trophies/ar-BBlMBm5

======
epalmer
This notion that participation needs to be rewarded is pervasive and
destructive. We need to praise outcome success and not just showing up. When I
had young kids we kept taking them to birthday parties where everyone got a
toy and a bag of candy.

This is political correctness rum amok.

